

Ask HN: next step - cjbenedikt

Hi, I'm a quant and developed a model to trade markets based on social media mining. So far I have tested it using options ( long only)in order to reduce risk ( just in case...) Results are " remarkable" to say the least. Now my question : where to take it from here? App? Funding? Any suggestions pls mail to cjbenedikt@yahoo.com
======
yakshay
My 2 cents:

1\. Find a customer which you think this product is made for, if you can.
Pitch them your model. Get feedback, iterate on the model.

2\. Develop an MVP. Search tech talent on oDesk, Elance or your personal
network - get something out. Keep that customer in the loop.

3\. After that, try to get that customer using it. Iterate again.

4\. Market it. Get more customers. Raise $$$. Build a team.

~~~
cjbenedikt
thanks yakshay, sounds easy but I guess step 1 will be most difficult

